# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  conversion des fichiers audios

## dyvban

salut les gars je veux ecrire un petit logiciel pour convrtir les fichiers audio et videos. Mais le probleme c'est que je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionnent ce genre logiciel
svp j'ai besoin d'un tuto, cours,n'importe quoi qui puisse m'aider a comprendre leur fonctionnement
MERCI

----------

